# Point at Poipu - water intrusion progress



## artringwald (Feb 22, 2013)

Building 4 is done, and it went back in use last Saturday. According to Jamie, the budget is on track so far with no big surprises. Schedule is behind by about 45 days, but the rest of the buildings should go quicker, and the small buildings were allowed the same 6 months, so the project should be completed on time.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 22, 2013)

*Nice*

Nice looking building and unit, Art.

I wonder if there was any termite damage found while they had the bldg torn apart.  But maybe the treated lumber (that destroyed the original fasteners) is a big enough deterrent.

In southern Ca. there is a saying that "it isn't a question of whether or not you will get termites, but more of a question of WHEN."  We had them and had to tent.  It was an inconvenience, but not a real big deal.  

Although I don't have a stake in P@P, it is nice to hear that things are going well.


----------



## Dollie (Feb 22, 2013)

*Thanks for the update and pictures*

The finished building looks great and more in keeping with the original buildings.  The artist’s rendering of the finished building did not look as good and seemed to show more changes to the exterior.  I always liked the exterior look and layout of the P@P and I’m glad to see it will continue.

The interior shots show some of the new decorating: dining room table and chairs; carpets; living room tables; lamps; drapes; and artwork.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 22, 2013)

Dollie said:


> The finished building looks great and more in keeping with the original buildings.  The artist’s rendering of the finished building did not look as good and seemed to show more changes to the exterior.  I always liked the exterior look and layout of the P@P and I’m glad to see it will continue.
> 
> The interior shots show some of the new decorating: dining room table and chairs; carpets; living room tables; lamps; drapes; and artwork.



The artist rendering showed a really ugly yellow on the top floor. I'm so glad they used the light brown instead.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 22, 2013)

The interior does not say "Hawaii" in any way. It is typical Diamond standard (not bad - but very generic and very Vegas) stuff that has no relationship to the area the resort is in.  If you REALLY like the Diamond standard its great but if you want to feel you are in whatever place the resort may be it is far too cookie cutter.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 27, 2013)

I went to my first VOA/AOAO meeting today. They had plenty of pictures of building 4 to demonstrate the effort they're making to get the water proofing done right this time, and thoroughly test it. Election results were no surprise. Two DRI employees were reelected to the VOA by a margin of about 11,000 to 1100. David Fultz was reelected to the AOAO by a similar margin.


----------



## worldwidewebers (Mar 2, 2013)

We are new owners into the DRI Hawaii collection, and have booked into the Point for March 2014.  Are the water intrusion repairs scheduled to be completed by then?  There's so much to read and learn about ownership etc... that I haven't read up on the whole repair and renewal project.  Thanks!


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 2, 2013)

worldwidewebers said:


> We are new owners into the DRI Hawaii collection, and have booked into the Point for March 2014.  Are the water intrusion repairs scheduled to be completed by then?  There's so much to read and learn about ownership etc... that I haven't read up on the whole repair and renewal project.  Thanks!



No. It is a 4-5 year project. Only one building has been done so far.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 3, 2013)

worldwidewebers said:


> We are new owners into the DRI Hawaii collection, and have booked into the Point for March 2014.  Are the water intrusion repairs scheduled to be completed by then?  There's so much to read and learn about ownership etc... that I haven't read up on the whole repair and renewal project.  Thanks!



There's more info about the project than you'll probably want to know at the web site for owners: http://www.diamondresortshoa.com

Log in with the same username and password that you use to book reservations.


----------



## worldwidewebers (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Art!  Your link gave lots of good info.


----------



## Poobah (Mar 12, 2013)

*Started on Bldg 6*

The work on Building 6 has started. The building is fenced off and in shrouds. The noise isn't all that bad except when they are exchanging dumpsters and when the front end loaders are bringing materials into the site.

We are in Bldg 3 so the equipment goes right by us. It can be a little dusty, but we have had some rain and that helps. Nothing but sunshine today.

Will post some pictures when I unload the camera.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## artringwald (Mar 12, 2013)

Poobah said:


> The work on Building 6 has started. The building is fenced off and in shrouds. The noise isn't all that bad except when they are exchanging dumpsters and when the front end loaders are bringing materials into the site.
> 
> We are in Bldg 3 so the equipment goes right by us. It can be a little dusty, but we have had some rain and that helps. Nothing but sunshine today.
> 
> ...


Here's a picture of Building 6 as of March 1. Enjoy your stay. Don't miss Jamie's meeting on Wed. morning.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 13, 2013)

artringwald said:


> Here's a picture of Building 6 as of March 1. Enjoy your stay. Don't miss Jamie's meeting on Wed. morning.



So it appears as if the paved sidewalk is currently completely blocked?  For me that isn't a big issue, as I generally prefer to walk on the rocks closer to the water.  But for less-mobile people who might need the walkway it looks as if they will either need to cut through the property or traverse the parking lot in order to pass across the resort.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 13, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> So it appears as if the paved sidewalk is currently completely blocked?  For me that isn't a big issue, as I generally prefer to walk on the rocks closer to the water.  But for less-mobile people who might need the walkway it looks as if they will either need to cut through the property or traverse the parking lot in order to pass across the resort.



Yes the paved sidewalk is blocked, and the path around the fence is rather uneven. Joggers will have to slow down to get past it.


----------



## Poobah (Mar 14, 2013)

*Manager Meeting*

Jamie had her Wednesday meeting as usual. The weather was great so there were only three of us.

Things are pretty much on schedule and budget for the construction. They are trying to get a sprinkler system in place to keep the dust down along Buildings 3 and 4 where the equipment comes and goes. They are also trying to negotiate something with the land owner next door to bring the equipment in through there rather than through the resort.

There is still some clean-up work to do inside 4.

This time next year 2 will be done, and 3 will be down. I am too lazy to check the exact schedule (I am on vacation!).

All the locks have been changed to proximity style units. No more slots to get rusty and not work.

The 'Owners' Update" is now only 55 minutes, but we opted not to attend. Apparently we have "kinder and gentler" sales people. We talked to one couple that bought into THE CLUB and they were there for 5 hours! One thing that hasn't changed: they offer guarantees that they can't back up.

Bottom line is that things are calmer on the DRI waters than they were a few years ago.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Zephyr88 (Dec 13, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> The interior does not say "Hawaii" in any way. It is typical Diamond standard (not bad - but very generic and very Vegas) stuff that has no relationship to the area the resort is in.  If you REALLY like the Diamond standard its great but if you want to feel you are in whatever place the resort may be it is far too cookie cutter.



Have to agree with you.  We stayed in building 4 in May... in upper floor oceanfront 2-bedroom 4403.  The quality of the furnishings is very middle of the road and not Hawaiian motif.  However, the outside looks great and the shale tile walkways are a nice improvement!  

Building 6 was coming along nicely.  And the resort was very quiet... had an almost empty feeling.  Got absolutely no pressure to attend an "owner's update."   Jamie even left us a nice package of goodies in the room upon our arrival.  Her way of apologizing for the construction going on in building 6.

Hopefully the increases in maintenance fees will level off now that the water intrusion assessment and recessionary defaults are in the rear view mirror.  It is a nice resort and pleasant to stay there.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 13, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> The interior does not say "Hawaii" in any way. It is typical Diamond standard (not bad - but very generic and very Vegas) stuff that has no relationship to the area the resort is in.  If you REALLY like the Diamond standard its great but if you want to feel you are in whatever place the resort may be it is far too cookie cutter.



You are so correct about the interior of Diamond resorts. Example the Diamond Greensprings resort located in Williamsburg,VA does not reflect the Williamsburg, VA area or Colonial Williamburg history.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 13, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> The interior does not say "Hawaii" in any way. It is typical Diamond standard (not bad - but very generic and very Vegas) stuff that has no relationship to the area the resort is in.  If you REALLY like the Diamond standard its great but if you want to feel you are in whatever place the resort may be it is far too cookie cutter.





pedro47 said:


> You are so correct about the interior of Diamond resorts. Example the Diamond Greensprings resort located in Williamsburg,VA does not reflect the Williamsburg, VA area or Colonial Williamburg history.


They're a big account for someone in the business.  So perhaps by standardizing to a few basic patterns, they can get significantly greater bulk discounts?


----------



## artringwald (Feb 3, 2014)

*Progress*

Building 4 and 6 are done. Building 2 should be done next month, then work will start on 3, followed by 8. No big surprises so far.


----------

